# how heavy bullet for deer (muzzle loader)



## redwingnut_22 (Sep 1, 2008)

I just got a muzzle loader, and I am wondering how heavy of a bullet to use for Whitetail deer.


----------



## tnt1960 (Apr 6, 2009)

I shoot 245 gr. PowerBelt aerotip bullets along with 100 grains of Triple 7. They`ve done the job for me. I`ve taken an 8 point buck in 2007 that fell in his tracks, and in 2008 I took a 9 point that went about 15 yards. I also took a doe last year in the early season that fell right over. That combo works for me.


----------



## frontier gander (Aug 26, 2006)

depends on the brand of bullet.

What muzzleloader did you get and what powder do you plan on using?


----------



## Pier Pressure (Dec 21, 2008)

I've had great success with bullets weights from 240 to 300 grains but I prefer the heavier bullets for the added kinetic energy. I currently shoot 295 grain copper plated hollow point Powerbelts and 290 grain Barnes TMZs on 100 grains of triple 7 loose. I haven't had a deer go more than 50 yards on this combo in the last five seasons. Most deer go down where they stand. Accuracy and shot placement are the most important factors IMHO.


----------



## beervo2 (May 7, 2006)

I have had good success with 200 gr Shock waves and 90 grains BH209..


----------



## Amy1976 (Oct 3, 2007)

I use 100 grains of Shockeys powder, and a 245 grain PB bullet.
(W/ a CVA Optima Magnum.) Works for me!


----------



## redwingnut_22 (Sep 1, 2008)

I'm shooting a CVA Optima. With 777 pellets, but thinking about switching to American Pioneer sticks, or other similar powder that has less clean-up. Shooting 100 grains, but my gun can handle 150 grains of powder. Should I use 150 or just 100?


----------



## ramitupurs84 (Nov 9, 2008)

I also think it depends on shot placement as well. I was told if your going to use shock wave which I have you should only go for the shoulder. The different bullets have different compositions. I wouldn't do a lung shot with a shock wave. I've heard too many accounts of bullets not hitting enough mass going threw the midsection of animal. 

So to me, it depends on what your trying to do.


----------



## ART (Jul 7, 2004)

I am getting really good performance on deer with a 250 grain tc shockwave over 90 grains of loose triple 7. Cleanup is the easiest I have ever done.
If I can get the crosshairs on it, I might as well get the rope out.


----------



## 45/70fan (May 29, 2005)

If your asking what wt bullet does it take to put a white tail buck down: I've taken many deer with a patched round ball in 50 cal (180 gr) and 54 cal (230 gr)bullet wt. doesn't really matter at realistic ML distances, the determing factor will be bullet placement with sufficient velocity to penetrate to the vital organs. 

If your asking what bullet wt will it take from your particular rifle that's a different matter. Each and every ML will perform differently with the various bullet, powder, primer combination. The only way to determine which to use will require you to take the gun and different components to the range to determine what combination will place the bullets consistently to the point of aim for your rifle.


----------



## Bountyhunter (Oct 8, 2008)

I don't know much about it. I guess no more than 300 grain. The more weight, the more accuracy(if even noticeable). Light bullet, more velocity.

I did take a yearling (that i though was a small doe) back in december with my new CVA wolf.(50 cal) I used 100 grains of triple seven and a 295 grain power belt. It was facing me at 15 yards, so I took the shot before it ran into me. At first I though I missed, but words cannot describe the blood trail on the snow.:lol:


----------



## beervo2 (May 7, 2006)

ramitupurs84 said:


> I also think it depends on shot placement as well. I was told if your going to use shock wave which I have you should only go for the shoulder. The different bullets have different compositions. I wouldn't do a lung shot with a shock wave. I've heard too many accounts of bullets not hitting enough mass going threw the midsection of animal.
> 
> So to me, it depends on what your trying to do.


I've shot quite a few deer with shock waves over the years and have had no bad experiences, and none in the shoulder..All lung or heart shots..JMO


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

250gr SST over 110grs of BH209 works for me.

J-


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

ramitupurs84 said:


> I also think it depends on shot placement as well. I was told if your going to use shock wave which I have you should only go for the shoulder. The different bullets have different compositions. I wouldn't do a lung shot with a shock wave. I've heard too many accounts of bullets not hitting enough mass going threw the midsection of animal.
> 
> So to me, it depends on what your trying to do.


What?????????Why????????

I never go for the shoulder. Always heart or double lung. Never had any trouble with either XTP's or SST's (Shockwaves). I shoot the 300 grains with 110gr of FFG blackpowder.

Skinner


----------



## jmoser (Sep 11, 2002)

In general heavier bullets will penetrate more and are more forgiving in odd quartering angles and/or less than perfect shot placement. I like the 300 gr SST / Shockwave.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

not sure how much a .50 cal ball wieghs,, but they work just fine.


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

jmoser said:


> In general heavier bullets will penetrate more and are more forgiving in odd quartering angles and/or less than perfect shot placement. I like the 300 gr SST / Shockwave.


I agree. They also seem to group better than lighter bullets. I've tested 300 grainers vs. 240's and 250's in a Knight Disc and a TC Omega. I used to hoot Hornady XTP's but switched over to Barnes Expanders last year. They're the most accurate I've found.


----------



## Huntmich (Sep 4, 2008)

I have a cva optima as well and i shoot 100 grns of 777 pellets with a hornady 250 grn sst high speed low drag sabot. At 100 yrds i can get a group of 3 within an inch of each other and at 150 yrds within 2 to 3 inches. As for clean up, 777 is the easiest thing i've used. 3 swabs down the barrel with warm water and its clean, and a swab of some bore butter. I don't think shockeys cleans up any easier.


----------



## frontier gander (Aug 26, 2006)

Try this load in your Optima, 348gr Powerbelt Aerotip, 90gr pyrodex P, Winchester 777 primer.

Very top hole is 3 shots. The lower group was with 80gr pyrodex P. All at 100 yards









I wouldnt waste the time nor money on American pioneer. Its a very weak powder. In fact the other day i was reading on another forum and it takes 115gr American pioneer to Equal the power of 80gr triple 7! :yikes: Thats a lot of wasted powder and money in my opinion.

If you want easy clean up, try Blackhorn 209. Costs around $29- 40 depending on where you get it.

I loved my Optima but i traded it off for a .45 sidelock which i then traded for a .50 flinter. I currently shoot a CVA Accura.

The optima used a 3-9x40 Bushnell Trophy.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

guess in the end,, whats being said,,,is if its accurate out of your gun, and you hit where you aim,,, thats the one to use. try a few and see which your gun likes best.
i've taken deer when one buckshot pellet hit a vital spot.. size means nothing if you hit what you need to.


----------

